# Conectar automóvil a red eléctrica



## il_niko (Dic 3, 2006)

Hola,
tengo un furgo equipado como Camper y me interesaria conectarlo a la red electrica, para poder ocupar la radio, las luces pantalla etc. me han dicho que se puede conectar con transformador de 220 a 12 volt o tambien con una fuente de poder. me gustaria que me asesoraran para no quemar todo el sistema electrico del auto.
muchas gracias


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 3, 2006)

deberias conseguir un cargador de baterias. por que lo que necesitas es que tenga la corriente que tiene la bateria.es una buena idea


----------



## Roberto Eugenio Espinosa (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola amigo, allí le va un circuito sencillo que puede utizar, éste debe ser conectadfo a la batería, es un mantenedor de carga, el amperaje dependerá de qué foco usted ponga en serie, a mayor watiaje, mayor cantidad de electricidad será aportada a la batería.

se necesitan pocos componentes caseros y tan solo un diodo en serie, se arma de la siguiente manera:

Un enchufe para conectar al tomacorriente, alambre calibre 14 lo suficiente hasta alcanzar al tomacorriente, una boquilla, un diodo de al menos 5 amperios, dos lagartos para conectar a la batería.

Se arma así: dos cables al enchufe conectyados normalmente, el un conductor a la boquilla, al otro extremo de la boquilla el diodo,, del diodo sigue el conductor, al extremo de este conductor conectar un lagarto(clip de batería), al otro conductor que viene del enchufe conectar el otro lagarto. los forros de los lagartos deberán ser uno negro para el negativo y el otro rojo para el positivo.

Si la carga, esto es el consumo es muy grande, se pueden conectar en paralelo más boquillas con más focos.

Muy importante, si no se está ocupando el sistema con algún equipo, corre el riesgo de sobrecargar la batería, por lo que es aconsejable poner en serie un interruptor para apagar el mantenedor de carga, o dejar sólo un foco de pequeño consumo para recuperar en algo el desgaste de la batería.


----------

